# Submissive with leash?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Since Ruby was a puppy she never likes having her collar/harness put on. The second she sees someone get the leash she gets weird. Her tail will go down and she will walk low on the ground and then sit. But the second we get the harness on her she is totally fine. I dont know if its because she is being submissive or since she doesnt wear anything indoors if she just absolutley hates seeing the leash. As soon as we are out the door she is fine, so I know she doesnt hate walks. Its just so weird, when dogs see a leash they usually get super hyper and excited, but not her. Any idea why she does that?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I have no idea and can't help but I can sympathize. My Blaise is sort of the same. He gets excited when I take the collars out, but when I go to but it on he "hunches" up, lowers his head and generally looks like I'm going to kill him with it. Once it's on he's gets "anxious" to get goin. <sigh> weird dog


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Well I think it is nice that she remains respectful and calm, try putting a leash on a jumping, wriggling nutcase. It is not so much fun. We try to keep our guys in calm mode most of the time - it makes for a happy house.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe it's a pug thing? My friends pug, Lola, HATES having her harness and leash put on her. She doesn't mind walking in the least, loves it in fact, but hates the harness and hates the leash even worse.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I wish Aspen was so calm and respectful when he sees his leash and harness. Instead I get a crazy dog running laps around the yard woo-wooing his head off!! I just go back inside until he calms down...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmm.. I guess it's a good thing haha. Here I thought something was wrong with her  lol. Our old lab would go mental even at the word walk, we would have to spell it out before going so he wouldnt destroy the downstairs living room lol


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Kat said:


> Hmm.. I guess it's a good thing haha. Here I thought something was wrong with her  lol. Our old lab would go mental even at the word walk, we would have to spell it out before going so he wouldnt destroy the downstairs living room lol


Totally different subject, but I can't even say, mention to anyone, or think the world b-a-t-h without having him run and hide.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Totally different subject, but I can't even say, mention to anyone, or think the world b-a-t-h without having him run and hide.


Haha really! When I say bath Ruby runs into the bathroom and jumps into the bathtub. But after a few minutes in the tub, she cant wait for me to finish and get out so she can run around the living room like a little pug rocket


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

She may just dislike the process of it getting put on. She takes it because it means she'll get a walk, but she still finds it unpleasant.


----------

